# Thinking of adding a 2nd golden



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not single, but take 100% care of three dogs, and half care of Courtney's, by myself  And a job, a house, college... it's doable!!! 

It can really keep an older dog nice a fit, too!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Remember that Daisy has trouble with her knee, ACL surgery last year. She really is alot slower now, slower moving, slower getting up. I worry that she may not appreciate all that puppy energy. But maybe a new puppy would breathe new life into her ??


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You wil be able to watch Daisy mature and become more puppy like all at the same time!

In addition, the new puppy will pick up some traits of Daisy, so if you like Daisy's traits, you'll also be able to see them in the new puppy as well. Although I sdo believe a lot of this simply comes from the love of the owner as well!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe you could get Daisy a fishing pole and some bait, so she does not have to work so hard at it (kidding)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, you can do it, Jo Ellen! The only thing I think will be very important is making "just you 'n' Daisy" time....because it sounds like your bond with her is very strong doh: like it won't be with a new pup).

Maybe a second person to help with the lake trips so Daisy can fish, or while the pup is small, a travel crate to keep him/her contained. 
And after 'The Daze' has satisfied her solo fishy desires, OF COURSE there will be class time WITH the pup......that would be priceless!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL Vern !!! That's funny. But then she might need a fishing license !! 

MJ, you are so sweet. Everyone, MJ has started all of this with her recent pictures of Jules. There is another litter with Jules's parents due next summer. I just love that Jules !!! :heartbeat 

Watch Daisy mature and become more puppy like all at the same time .... that sounds like heaven


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you should go for it. A puppy will do Daisy wonders and Daisy will do a puppy wonders. Daisy I'm sure will be able to let the pup when he is being too rough.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I have two goldens, Shelby is 10 years old and has arthritis in her hips and Maya is 10 months. Shelby didnt care for the puppy at first, but Maya's persistance won her over, they are never far apart. Where ever you find Shelby you will find Maya sleeping close by, if not right up against her. It seems that Maya knows that shelby isnt up to the rough play, she plays differently with her than she does other dogs. I dont regret adding Maya into the family and I believe Shelby would be lost without her now. 
I'm not sure how it would effect the fishing part of your problem, but puppies havent figured out the "it's quiet time" thing yet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Now there's another thing. Y'all know I can't imagine bonding to another dog the way I have with Daisy. I worry about that. Do I have room in my heart for another golden? And how will that affect my relationship with Daisy, we've always been a "pack of two." I would never want to do anything to make her feel put aside or "replaced." 

Class time with the pup LOL!!! Yes, that would be priceless. I've always wondered if I could nurture this skill in another dog or if it's just that Daisy is special this way ?? 

Lots to think about !! But I'm definitely thinking. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will never have another Rigby and whether I have one or five other dogs (and I have had both in his lifetime) Rigby is always my heart.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL Vern !!! That's funny. But then she might need a fishing license !!


Oh no! I never thought of that!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Now there's another thing. Y'all know I can't imagine bonding to another dog the way I have with Daisy. I worry about that. Do I have room in my heart for another golden? And how will that affect my relationship with Daisy, we've always been a "pack of two." I would never want to do anything to make her feel put aside or "replaced."
> 
> Class time with the pup LOL!!! Yes, that would be priceless. I've always wondered if I could nurture this skill in another dog or if it's just that Daisy is special this way ??
> 
> Lots to think about !! But I'm definitely thinking. Thanks everyone !!


 
I went through those same feelings when we contemplated getting Abby - wondering if I'd feel the same about a new one as I did Buffy. Buffy was my "heart dog" and still is but Abby is very, very close now. At first Buffy's nose was definitely out of joint and she didn't like me giving Abby any attention but now it doesn't bother her at all. She knows deep down that she is still special. 

I say go for it! I don't regret for an instant having two. I'm not single but my husband doesn't really have any day-to-day care of the dogs, other than loving them. Two is not that much harder really. They keep one another occupied a lot of the time which I used to have to do with Buffy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine is my fisher! She spends hours and hours fishing. Having one, and then two boys around has not distracted her from her favorite past time at all. 

I adore every one of my dogs (I have 3) with my total heart! There may be certain things that I find especially endearing, but they all are loved the same amount!

When I walk the dogs or take them to the lake, it's just me and three is not too many for me to handle. I am sure that Daisy will adjust to another dog. That is where I have an advantage by fostering. I get to see how well they fit before I adopt them!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's good, Buffy. Thanks for sharing 

Fostermom, you have a dog that fishes? Does she catch fish? How does she do that with other dogs around that aren't fishing?

I have nightmare images of daisy in one spot fishing, the puppy in another spot doing whatever, and something happening that requires me to be in two places at once! Yikes LOL


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am not single either but do the majority of the dog duty and am the only one that exercises them. One of the main reasons I got a second dog was because Gromit (an eskie)was 7 and I couldn't bear the thought of not having a dog when he passed on and wanted him to be young enough to still have some play in him. He adjusted fine and Asia quickly became the boss of him. Works for them. He is now 10 with a heart condition and not very playful but Asia respects that for the most part. I am now planning on a third dog(another Golden of course) next year! Asia will be 4. I have enough love for them all but Asia is my heart dog for sure.

The more the merrier I say. 2 is really not that much of a problem. 3 is probably just crazy but my husband is resigned to the fact that it is a done deal!!!

Go for it and enjoy. Once you have one Golden it seems you need more. Why is that?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

What else you got to do with your life? This is the way I think about these things.

If you wait until Daisy 'passes on', the emotional toll may mean you never get another dog again, and if by some chance you should decide to get one, that poor pup will always be held (measured) up to a legend... its not fair. If you get a pup now... then this way you will have the pup to help you over the inevitable loss of Daisy (when it happens) and this pup will already have his/her own place in your heart as an entity entirely separate from Daisy. I don't think of love as having a finite quantity to be diluted with the addition of more things to love or to be proportioned out or measured out and compared in some sort of competitive sense ("which do you love the most?")... I see it as a pure emotion, you either love some one or you don't. Each dog will be a unique individual and have (develop) their own unique relationship with you AND with each other.

Our little family is just me and the wife and our two dogs... if I didn't have my wife, I'd still have two dogs (actually three or four probably). I would really like to even get a third dog in about 3 more years but my wife keeps telling me to be realistic as we will be too old... and asks what will happen to them if we both die?... though that may be a realistic consideration, I don't want to think about it just yet. In 3 years I will be 60, (get another pup) add to that 15 years (its possible lifespan) and I would be 75 years old... could my heart take such an emotional hit at that age? There really are so many things to consider, I guess...

Sophie has and is learning a lot from Sidney but... Remember the 'teaching' thing does go both ways... Sophie has brought back out soooo much of the puppy in Sidney (who's only 3-1/2 now) its been wonderful to watch... of course that means Sid has 'un-learned' a lot of things in the process too. Before Sophie, Sidney had gotten to the point of a 100% recall, obeying every single command, pooping in only one spot in the yard, heeling perfectly withOUT a leash, etc... Now when Sophie doesn't recall, he will actually join her sometimes and 'blow-off' his recall (until I growl and begin to make a move towards him... he's not completely stupid), he once again will pull on the leash when the two are hitched up together, he starting to use the whole lawn again to poop, he sometimes even refuses to 'hup' (jump) into the van... instead he will put his two big front paws onto the door sill and then turn his head to look back and forth between me and his butt as if to say, "Gee, I think I too need a boost up."

So Jo Ellen you REALLY think you're up to it????


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhh Monomer, the voice of REASON. Love ya, old guy 

I'm thinking here ... if I decide to get a 2nd golden I think it will be very important to work on Daisy's recall, yes? Get as close to 100% as possible and then keep on working at it to keep it strong. I can see how that will definitey be important!

Am I up to it? Not right this moment, but next summer will be good! I will never be "more" up to it than I am at this point in my life. I can't wait to not be single to do the things that are right for me and I can't imagine never having another golden. If I bring a golden puppy into my life, I know that I will find whatever it is I need to do it right, just as I did with Daisy. Up to and including the 3AM treks out into the cold wilderness for puppy potty breaks :

:wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Believe me there is always room in your heart to love one more....... I give each one of mine "there" own time..... it might be a walk , car ride, training etc. I married but Dh is out of town 90% of the time, so I do it all with them. I say go for it... you wont regret it.....


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

I will never regret getting Sam, my second boy. He and Joe are best buddies. I did have a few teary moments in the first couple of days when I thought Joe might feel left out but then realized how silly that was. 

If I could be home all day I might even consider a 3rd ! The only thing I would have done differently, which you are thinking of already, is not get two of the same age....

I am not single, but for all my husband and sons do I might as well be. I find nothing to do with the dogs too much to handle. They are MY dogs.

I'd say Go For It!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Maybe you could get Daisy a fishing pole and some bait, so she does not have to work so hard at it (kidding)


 
Baaahhh... Get her a BOAT. A 31' Tiara with a flying bridge would be just about adequate.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Baaahhh... Get her a BOAT. A 31' Tiara with a flying bridge would be just about adequate.


Why don't you get that for me instead.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen, Jasmine has never caught a fish and I am not sure what she would do if she did! But she spends hours and hours going up and down the shoreline in water about chest deep. She was taught to fish by the neighbor's golden. They used to fish together, it was adorable!

I don't worry about the boys bothering her, they get bored too easily. In general, they don't require being watched every minute, they are all generally in the water or next to me. All I have to do is walk down to the dock and I have all three on my trail because they are afraid I might go out on the boat without them! Plus they love to watch me fish. They are at least as excited as I am when I reel in a big one!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Fostermom, that is great !!! Taught to fish by a neighbor's golden .... hmmmm, my mind is racing now! I bet between me and Daisy, I can end up with 2 fishing goldens !! LOL 

IN FACT .... just thought of a name ... Fischer


----------



## goldenluvX2 (Jun 19, 2007)

The more you have to love. The bigger your heart gets. So I wouldn't worry about that.
Go for it. You won't regret it. 2 goldens .... you can't beat that!!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Go for it Jo Ellen! The more the merrier. I'm an old lady going on 55 married but I do most of the work with my 3 girls. I'd love to get another one but my husband won't let me until we get a bigger yard. When I got my youngest it helped to bring a little spring back to my older one.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

What about adopting an older Golden that wouldn't take as much energy as a pup. There are alot of older dogs that need a good home.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Mamoo, I've thought of that. Daisy sometimes has issues with adult dogs. I think it would be safer for all to add a puppy rather than an adult. 

Hopefully the 2nd golden I get won't have this issue and adopting (preferably a senior) will be an option for the future. 

I do want to rescue, at least once in my lifetime. I owe at least that much to the golden breed, I know.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> ...I can't wait to not be single to do the things that are right for me ...


Though you worded it little strange, I got your meaning. (Depending how you pause and inflect in the above quote, it could be read to mean two totally opposite things)

Good for you! That's soooo important that you realize it... too many people today put their whole life on hold waiting for something that may never come and is not really that important to begin with... certainly not important enough to prevent one from actually living their life the way they want to.

Like so many other things... Before Sophie we couldn't really imagine what life would be like with her... but now that we have Sophie we canNOT imagine what life would be like without her.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, yeah I thought that too : I may not be single forever, I may be!! What is that saying .... my chances of getting married after 30 are slightly better than being shot down by a bazooka wielding terrorist LOL.

I'll live today, thank you. Who knows what tomorrow may bring. Today is what matters.

:wavey:


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

joellen-

i didnt read everyones replys to your post, (you got alot of thoughts!!!) but thought id add some input.

my parents were VERY worried about me getting a puppy because of amber, their 9 yr old, for some of the same reasons i see you're worried. at first, she was very annoyed, and she really did put the puppy (jake) in his place. if she didnt want to play, there was NONE of it!!  

however, once amber warmed up to jake, she started to actually antagonize and start little play fights with him. since i got jake, amber has been more and more active and playful. 

my parents are so happy to have jake now because he has seriously sped her up again. she has some arthritis and a depreciation (sp?) in her spine between her hips, and for a while before we got jake, she was very stiff, and didnt move around freely.

heres a pic of them yesterday..just because theyre so dang cute together!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, that is SO encouraging, Leah. Appreciate you sharing that with me!


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I say "Go for it-you won't be disappointed. It's just like with children-there's always enough love to go around-and double the love back at you! To me it's a win/win situation. Of course, there's more work, grooming and expenses but it's well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Big Mamoo, I've thought of that. Daisy sometimes has issues with adult dogs. I think it would be safer for all to add a puppy rather than an adult.
> 
> Hopefully the 2nd golden I get won't have this issue and adopting (preferably a senior) will be an option for the future.
> 
> I do want to rescue, at least once in my lifetime. I owe at least that much to the golden breed, I know.


 
Just else I wanted to share something else regarding Buffy & Abby. Buffy accepted Abby as a grown-up (10 months) but not as a puppy. Buffy didn't like me at all holding Abby and babying her as a puppy. It's a long story but we had Abby twice - as a 6 week old & then as a 10 month old. Buffy didn't accept her & was completely miserable so we returned Abby 10 days later hoping at such a young age she would find a good home. She went to another home & was neglected & abused. When we found out her situation, we took her back. At that time, Buffy accepted her with minimal adjustment. She liked it much better because she was able to run & romp with Abby then but not as a tiny puppy. Obviously you know Daisy and whether she would accept a puppy or rescue adult better but I just wanted to share our experience to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be totally crushed if that happened to me 

I have a perfect track record taking care of Daisy. If I can't repeat that with another golden, I wouldn't want to do it. 

Something to think about, definitely. I wish I had a crystal ball.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*I'm single and have 3 goldens & 2 labs*

Being single is no reason not to do something that you would like to do. I'm single *and* old  (going on 54) and I had 2 dogs for 10 yrs, then when my golden passed away I thought that the reason my 11 yr old lab was so quiet and sleepy was because she was old ...but then I got Jack as a 9 wk old puppy. At first Hershey didn't really enjoy him trying to play with her but within 2 weeks it was as if Hershey was young again. She would lay down on the floor and let him wrestle and play bitey-face with her, he would use her for a pillow and where ever she was sleeping that's where he would be. He still considers her like his mother but now he plays rough with the younger dogs. 

My point it that Daisy may not like the little pip-squeak at first but, more than likely, she will begin to warm up to him/her. Watching my dogs play together brings me a lot of laughter and joy. I love :smooch: each of them differently and they each bring something different into my life...it's like they compliment each other with their personalities. 

BTW...Hershey had knee surgery at age 7 and once it was healed there weren't any more problems with that. 

Here is a picture of what you will get when you have 2 goldens in your life....I say GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I did contemplate the same issue as you about adding the second dog and for that reason I am contributing to this thread. I had a 10 year old Retriever mix when I lived in the city, who was happy and content. When we moved to the country she seemed a bit lonely and I had the space. I adopted a Border Collie puppy and at first Amanda salivated every time she came around. I realized that she loved the pup right away. They had a wonderful and loving relationship until Amanda passed when she was 13. After her passing I let a bit of time go by to mourn, but I knew my Dallie needed the companionship of another Golden. That is when I picked up Karlie as a pup and they kiss each other in the morning. It is a new day of fun, fun and more fun together............ It is my belief that because they are pack animals that they really do enjoy each others company. And I agree with Gold' Chocolate that being single should never stop you from your dreams. I remained single until I was in my early 30's to pursue my career dreams etc.......and I know from experience that you should never put anything on "hold". Go for it I say!!!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie:wave:


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Jo Ellen: Reading your post reminded me a lot of myself when contemplating my 2nd Golden. I am married but do the majority of the dog care. Eddie was my 1st Golden ever, the one I dreamed about since I was 5 years old, and I was worried about sharing time with him, losing the bond, etc. I did opt for a second Golden and don't regret it one bit. They are two peas in a pod. Eddie seems complete now, he gets the best of both worlds. We still have our time but when I'm at work or busy, he has Maple. In terms of additional work, the puppy phase is what it is. But, all the rest of the stuff like walking, feeding, etc. it just means two dogs not one.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen, another thought is that you might not want to get a 6-8 week old pup. They take a lot of time and will definately take attention away from Daisy for quite a while. I generally foster pups between 4 and 6 months old. They are easier to deal with, easier to housetrain and my dogs accept them more easily. The younger puppies tend to stress out both Jasmine and Jasper. Nothing stresses Danny out. He is a hoot! And my most recent foster failure.

Their personalities are really coming out at that age, and Daisy will have a better idea of whether she likes the puppy or not.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy will be 7 years old this January. She's always been an only child. I'm thinking about adding a 2nd golden to my family, a puppy, but not sure how Daisy will feel about that.
> 
> Just would like to start brainstorming this as far as the different issues. Maybe y'all could help me sort through this from all the angles?
> 
> ...


 
JoEllen,

I'm single and have Chaucer and Garrett. (and I'm sure I'm way older than you. You can PM me for the real truth of it.) I got Chaucer as a puppy...whew! and he was no walk in the park. And I got Garrett who we think is around three or four when Chaucer was about 18 months. Although the two play way too hard and rough, that's about my only complaint. And we're working to fix that.

Again if you want to talk more, you have my email address.

Nancy


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

You will be suprised how she will take to the new pup. Our Brandy was eleven when we got Millie at eight weeks. Brandy had just had the same surgery the summer before, at the age of ten. Millie kept Brandy going to fourteen. They did everything together. When Brandy went on to the Bridge Millie missed her something awful. Shortly after that Millie had knee surgery also, the following March we adopted Pearl, our yellow lab goldy mix. SHE is Millies physical therapist lol.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

adding a new dog would be great, always room for one more is my saying, well it was before the total is now 4, anyway, you will love the new one as much as daisy, however daisy will always have a special part of your heart. i guess it is hard to explain. dogs, like children, you love them all. had 3 sons, love them all, have 4 dogs, also love them all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

JoEllen,
I think that the new pup can be the fish wrangler for Daisy. He/she can then learn from the pro on how it is done. 
Seriously, if you think you can handle the expense and that Daisy wouldnt mind a brother or sister, I think you should do it. Just think Bama will have a cousin here. The more the merrier. LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I thought about another golden for a very long time, and got a puppy when Jessie was nine. He loved Asha and let her hop in his bed and it added a new dimension to his life.

Asha had never knew life without another golden when Jessie died, so Hudson came into our lives within 6 months of Jessie going to the bridge. Hudson has inherited good traits directly going right back from Jesssie and his placid nature and influence on Asha as a puppy.

I love having the 2 of them, I am not single, my husband does love them but I am the one who does everything for them.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

These are all wonderful stories and very encouraging! Thank you so much for sharing, everyone. I truly appreciate reading your stories. Very touching  

I think what I'm going to do is start saving my money just as though all systems are GO, and then let things work out as they do when the time gets near.

:wavey:


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

I was anxious (still am) about raising Ruby right (as I was clueless about my older dog before - I spoiled him rotten after rescuing him). So it's 'all about Ruby' apart from my work and for our hobbies we expect to include her (that's why we chose a Golden) as soon as she's old\well-trained enough. It will be some major undertakings if we decide on another dog - and I should think not a puppy, but another rescue, when Ruby's an adult and calmer. Then I have to factor in the possibility of having a child (I plan on 2 years), so you either let your dog or your child grow a little first (and in our case, the child)...so Ruby'll be a good 4 or 5 years at least before she has doggy company with her at home - just as well - at this rate, I can't imagine her EVER slowing down!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver came home as a 9 week puppy when Becky was 13 years old. Becky was a bit crotchity with Oliver but also seemed to "perk up". She also put him in his place but she NEVER hurt him. We lost Becky in March 2007 but her time with Oliver made him a sensitive, caring, gentle, loving boy! 

Nygel entered our home when Oliver was 1 1/2 years old and the two of them are best buddies. There are times when they get a bit wild in the house & I have to say "Time for outside play" but normally they're very good. Yes, there is double dog-dirt duties, double vet bills, food bills, etc but the advantages of having the two boys far outweighs the disadvantages.

As well, my husband is away from Monday morning till Friday night so I raise the boys on my own along with full time work & raising a 3 year old granddaughter! Yes, it's doable.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say go for it. Yes Daisy will have to make some adjustments - like sharing you and it may take some time. It should not affect your relationship with Daisy - loving a dog is not like eating a piece of cake - the love does not get smaller the more dogs you have (hope that makes sense) - it only grows stronger. Good Luck in whatever you decide


----------

